# The Place on the Bay assessment



## grest (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got a letter from the Louis group saying that they under-calculated our levies and now have recalculated.   We are expected to pay the difference within thirty days.  Our recalculation will cost us $1715!  It is retroactive to 2007...this is ridiculous!
Suggestions?


----------



## grest (Nov 7, 2009)

grest said:


> Just got a letter from the Louis group saying that they under-calculated our levies and now have recalculated.   We are expected to pay the difference within thirty days.  Our recalculation will cost us $1715!  It is retroactive to 2007...this is ridiculous!
> Suggestions?



I need help...I'm not planning to pay this...It seems that our maintenance fees will also go up a lot, maybe double.  Can I just give it back?
Connie


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 7, 2009)

Too bad that OTE hounded Crimeshare out of existance.  They had an active South Africa board that knew a lot about the ins and outs of the timeshare industry there.  A question on that board would probably have gotten the scoop on this situation.  I wonder if the Louis group is trying to run out the members to take over the property themselves.  This situation just sounds bizarre.


----------



## ira g (Nov 7, 2009)

The $1715 is for how many weeks and how many years? Who is going to pay this amount?  Is it an assessment for multiple weeks with the current years MF? Also are you sure it is $1715 or 1715 Rand which is about $230.


----------



## grest (Nov 8, 2009)

The letter states that this is "an undercalculation" for 2007, 2008, and 2009, and amounts to R1212945.02, or $1718.51.  We own one unit there, a 1br.  We have always been on time paying our levies, and this comes out of the blue.  In addition, we already paid a special assessment in 2009.  I am concerned that we paid in good faith, and this was clearly their error.  Can they ask for this retroactively?  What are our options, if any?  Thanks.
Connie


----------



## grest (Nov 13, 2009)

This is getting worse.  Today we got a letter from an attorney who will represent shareholders on the board of directors.  He wants $67 per month per shareholder until the issue is resolved.


----------



## Churchill (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your problem. I got a letter stating that my mf's had been over-calculated and I was due a refund. Some win, some lose I guess.


----------



## grest (Jan 3, 2010)

good for you, Churchill!


----------

